# Happy Birthday Kayelle!!!!



## PrincessFiona60 (Dec 22, 2011)

Happy birthday, dear lady!

Hope you have a wonderful year!


----------



## Andy M. (Dec 22, 2011)

Happy Birthday!  Have the best day ever!


----------



## Aunt Bea (Dec 22, 2011)

Happy Birthday!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Rocklobster (Dec 22, 2011)




----------



## Steve Kroll (Dec 22, 2011)

Happy Birthday!!


----------



## pacanis (Dec 22, 2011)

Happy birthday.


----------



## msmofet (Dec 22, 2011)

Happy birthday Kay!!


----------



## GB (Dec 22, 2011)

Happy Birthday!


----------



## Dawgluver (Dec 22, 2011)

Best of birthdays, Kayelle!


----------



## Zhizara (Dec 22, 2011)




----------



## Josie1945 (Dec 22, 2011)

Happy Birthday Kayelle.

Josie


----------



## Uncle Bob (Dec 22, 2011)

*Happy, Happy Birthday Kay!!*


----------



## FrankZ (Dec 22, 2011)

Happy Birthday!


----------



## forty_caliber (Dec 22, 2011)

Happy Birthday!  

.40


----------



## Kayelle (Dec 22, 2011)

Thank you all so much for the lovely birthday wishes! 

Steve is taking me out for a lovely dinner tonight.


----------



## Kathleen (Dec 22, 2011)

Happy birthday, Kayelle!  Be sure to eat LOTS of cake and ice cream....LOTS of ice cream!


----------



## Alix (Dec 22, 2011)

Happy Birthday Kayelle! Have a great one.


----------



## buckytom (Dec 23, 2011)

aww, i wrote up a birthday greeting but must have forgotten to hit submit yesterday.

well, happy belated birthday k-l.


----------



## taxlady (Dec 23, 2011)

Happy belated birthday. I hope you had a great one.

Would have sent this yesterday, but I was having a real problem getting to DC and with posting.


----------



## LPBeier (Dec 23, 2011)

Kayelle, so sorry I am late on this but I hope you had the best birthday ever!


----------



## tinlizzie (Dec 23, 2011)

Hope it was a very happy day.


----------



## Kayelle (Dec 23, 2011)

Thanks again to everyone!


----------



## Chef Munky (Dec 23, 2011)

I'm late!!!!

Happy belated Birthday anyways. Hope you had a great one.

Munky.


----------



## Vanilla Bean (Dec 26, 2011)

Chef Munky said:


> *I'm late!!!!*
> 
> Happy belated Birthday anyways. Hope you had a great one.
> 
> Munky.


 Me too.  I always forget about this forum.  I'm so into the dinner, off-topic, and a few other forums that I don't check out others.


----------

